# Cheese



## Rrr (Dec 9, 2017)

Whenever there is a familyparty my family consumes (lots of) (little blocks of) cheese from a wooden toothpick, we did that about 40 years ago and still do. The reference photo for this drawing is a 40 year old photograph shot during such a party, featuring my uncle when he was younger, in fact he was younger than I am now (he's currently in his late 70's). The thing I love about the reference photo is that it was taken at random while he wasnt aware of being photographed. Hence I had to draw it. Btw my apologies for the photo-quality, the light is way off but I hope you like it inspite of the bad lightsource.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I like it. Irishman?


----------

